# للاستثمار المضمون بمشيئة الرحمن



## أحمد شعبان27 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*مؤسسة سعودية عمرها سنة واحدة في سوق العمل لديها اصول بقيمة مليون ونصف ريال ولديها عملاء واسم جيد*


*وترغب في التعاون مع مستثمرين مهتمين بنشاط ناجح ومثمر من خلال زيادة رأس المال للدخول في اعمال وتوسيع استيرادها*


*ومن خلال شراكة نظامية محددة ومربحة ان شاءالله*


*للمهتمين يمكنهم زيارة مقرنا في مدينة جدة*


*علما باننا نتطلع لفتح فروع في بقية مدن المملكة قريبا*


*للاتصال : 0566966973*​


----------



## فيصـل (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: للاستثمار المضمون بمشيئة الرحمن*

اخي الكريم هل هناك مبلغ محدد 

وماهو طبيعه المشروع


----------

